# Bonnet Correction



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a few swirls on my bonnet from where it looks like some one as machined a small area before. I was wondering if I just get the bonnet corrected by a pro as the rest of the car is pretty mint and I can't be with out the car for the amount of time it would take to do the whole car, Would it stand out if just the bonnet was corrected and not the rest of the paint work? Would it be a different colour or more shiny?


----------



## Pars_Andy (Jul 4, 2010)

RickN55 said:


> I have a few swirls on my bonnet from where it looks like some one as machined a small area before. I was wondering if I just get the bonnet corrected by a pro as the rest of the car is pretty mint and I can't be with out the car for the amount of time it would take to do the whole car, Would it stand out if just the bonnet was corrected and not the rest of the paint work? Would it be a different colour or more shiny?


This should be fine. I'm doing a 3 stage correction on my car, one panel at a time. If I look at the panels I haven't done, I can see swirl marks when the sun hits them whereas I can't on the panels I have done. I wouldn't say there's a hugely noticeable difference other than that though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pars_Andy said:


> This should be fine. I'm doing a 3 stage correction on my car, one panel at a time. If I look at the panels I haven't done, I can see swirl marks when the sun hits them whereas I can't on the panels I have done. I wouldn't say there's a hugely noticeable difference other than that though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great stuff getting it sorted next week. Been quoted 3 hours to just do the bonnet so least I know the job is getting done properly


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> Great stuff getting it sorted next week. Been quoted 3 hours to just do the bonnet so least I know the job is getting done properly


3 hours to do your bonnet with just slight swirls :doublesho how big is your bonnet.


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

chongo said:


> 3 hours to do your bonnet with just slight swirls :doublesho how big is your bonnet.


Haha am I being taken on then paying for 3 hours just for the bonnet? I've never been to a pro detailer before so no idea how long this stuff should take.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> Haha am I being taken on then paying for 3 hours just for the bonnet? I've never been to a pro detailer before so no idea how long this stuff should take.


Am not saying your been taken for a ride, but it does seem a bit long to do a bonnet if it's only got some swirls :thumb: wouldn't you want to do it yourself or you could use a filler heavy glaze to mask in the defects by hand:thumb:

Have you any pictures of the bonnet bud.


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

chongo said:


> Am not saying your been taken for a ride, but it does seem a bit long to do a bonnet if it's only got some swirls :thumb: wouldn't you want to do it yourself or you could use a filler heavy glaze to mask in the defects by hand:thumb:
> 
> Have you any pictures of the bonnet bud.


Basically just this is what I want sorting. The rest of the bonnet just has your average minimal minor spider webbing under direct light which doesn't bother me..









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just doing the bonnet:

Wash (1min)
clay (5min)
re-wash (1min)
machine polish (let's say 30min)
wash (1min)
wax/seal (say 20min, for curing time and stuff)

~1hour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> Basically just this is what I want sorting. The rest of the bonnet just has your average minimal minor spider webbing under direct light which doesn't bother me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone's had a good rubbing session :doublesho still it shouldn't take that long to do, but if it's rock hard paint then a compound then a finishing polish would be needed :thumb: what make is it anyway.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Three hours is fair enough for say my time. Especially if I had to travel. Quick wash clay one stage compound then final finish polish. 
Do this stuff day in day out at dealers $400.00.


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Keir said:


> Just doing the bonnet:
> 
> Wash (1min)
> clay (5min)
> ...


I've already clayed the car yesterday so one less thing to do 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

chongo said:


> Looks like someone's had a good rubbing session :doublesho still it shouldn't take that long to do, but if it's rock hard paint then a compound then a finishing polish would be needed :thumb: what make is it anyway.


Yes and it stands out when the sun hits it at the right angle..
It's a BMW 1series so quite hard paint I believe..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> Yes and it stands out when the sun hits it at the right angle..
> It's a BMW 1series so quite hard paint I believe..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Compound and refine so if that's all he/she has to do is correct then you are looking at around about 1 hour but all depends on what machine and products they are using :thumb: sometimes you'll find that if it is hard paint that a compound like Scholl S3goldXXL can finish down nearly LSP ready so that might save time but personally I always finish off with a refining polish :thumb:

Who's doing the work bud?


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

chongo said:


> Compound and refine so if that's all he/she has to do is correct then you are looking at around about 1 hour but all depends on what machine and products they are using :thumb: sometimes you'll find that if it is hard paint that a compound like Scholl S3goldXXL can finish down nearly LSP ready so that might save time but personally I always finish off with a refining polish :thumb:
> 
> Who's doing the work bud?


Nice sounds good.. Bit out of my familiar zone don't know much about compounds or machine polishing never dare do anything like that myself hence why I've consulted a pro to do it for me rather than me try and mess it up which would be expensive! Does having paintwork corrected thin the paint much?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> Nice sounds good.. Bit out of my familiar zone don't know much about compounds or machine polishing never dare do anything like that myself hence why I've consulted a pro to do it for me rather than me try and mess it up which would be expensive! Does having paintwork corrected thin the paint much?


Your Detailer should take paint measurements to ensure the paint/clear has enough to remove the defects as safe as possible :thumb: he will inform you anyway but ensure he does this anyway regardless if it's a new car:thumb:

What you could ask him for is to write down what the paint measurements are just for future reference :thumb:


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

chongo said:


> Your Detailer should take paint measurements to ensure the paint/clear has enough to remove the defects as safe as possible :thumb: he will inform you anyway but ensure he does this anyway regardless if it's a new car:thumb:
> 
> What you could ask him for is to write down what the paint measurements are just for future reference :thumb:


On it will ask him to measure it. I assume all pro detailers have paint thickness measure tools?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RickN55 said:


> On it will ask him to measure it. I assume all pro detailers have paint thickness measure tools?


They all should:thumb: if not then walk away


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Three hours is fair enough for say my time. Especially if I had to travel. Quick wash clay one stage compound then final finish polish.
> Do this stuff day in day out at dealers $400.00.


$400 for 3 hours work? :tumbleweed:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

There's enthusiasts,cowboys and pro's,it's not unreasonable to correct a bonnet in 3 hours,to do a proper job it would require about that time span including an A2Z process,remember a pro has to guarantee his workmanship and can't afford to cut corners and do a quicky job,he/she has their reputation to think about.
Imho it is better to allow more time than needed than to let a customer down 1) by rushing the job, 2)putting unnecessary pressure on oneself to rush the job, 3)inconveniencing the customer by making unrealistic timespan to the job,that may turn the experience sour,better to be upfront and honest.
In my experience In the past I've corrected paint that's taken me hours to get right and other times it's been a doddle,so each vehicle has to be treated individually,that makes more common sense.
As for costings people forget overheads and wages and tax and NI payments,so a business has to be run at a profit otherwise what's the point.


----------

